
You probably should have majored in computer science - hourislate
https://qz.com/929275/you-probably-should-have-majored-in-computer-science/
======
sevensor
Disagree. There are a lot of paths into writing code for a living, and some of
the most interesting ones involve other fields. CS per se teaches you a lot of
very useful theory (data structures, algorithms, compilers, and so on). That's
going to be crucial if you're writing core libraries, implementing databases,
or creating new programming languages. But there's a lot of hidden demand for
domain experts who can also write code, and that argues for studying something
else and taking CS as a minor, or even as an elective.

